# Dragonfly eating



## eldruida (Sep 15, 2015)

A dragonfly eating a fly:







In my web you can find a video: Libélula comiendo (dragonfly eating) | El blog de El Druida

Kind regards.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice capture!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2015)

Great timing!


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 15, 2015)

Yummy.


----------



## scooter2044 (Sep 16, 2015)

Very nice! Like the perspective on this.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2015)

Very stealth. That thing looks like a machine in some ways. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZimPhoto (Sep 16, 2015)

Very cool pic!


----------



## BrickHouse (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome shot!!


----------

